# fake ooth



## macro junkie (Nov 22, 2007)

didnt bred this one..wish i had now..,,my 1st ooth..wopwopwopwop

click to enlarge


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 23, 2007)

COngrate! but why fake ooth? look as real as can be


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 23, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> COngrate! but why fake ooth? look as real as can be


lol..u know what i mean..its not going to have any babys in it cause she didnt mate with a male...hey guees what i did?i cut it open..and got it under my lens..pretty cool..i got to pop to town soon as im back il post the pics up.


----------



## joossa (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice ooth. Too bad its infertile. You still have time though, find her a mate!


----------

